# Re-Labeling in the Los Angeles Area



## WOLFBUNNY (Aug 3, 2008)

I read an older post and somebody recommended to call these two:

Matt Label - Frank Peyman, (213) 747-7717









i Label, Warren Choi, (213) 380-6110, 









I did but they both say they DO NOT do Re-Labeling. I'm a newbie and only gonna start with like 600 shirts or so. I will probably get my woven labels from www.laven.com since they have no minimums....I just need a re-labeling service....probably gonna go with AA shirts and have the top label taken off and then have mine sewn in......


----------



## Solmu (Aug 15, 2005)

If you're going with AA you can get them from TSC apparel and have them do the relabelling.


----------



## WOLFBUNNY (Aug 3, 2008)

The problem with TSC is that they do NOT carry all the color combinations for my shirts that AA already does since I am in the LA area. THey might have a black red shirt ....but not have pink or white.... I have to have a women's shirt in Black/Red/White/Pink or /Fuchia........so for me to buy from AA then ship to TSC to relabel is an extra expense in my area.....


----------



## pikeman (May 2, 2008)

wolfbunny,
If you buy your AA shirts from TSC you will get free freight on all AA orders over $200. If you need a color that TSC doesn't stock, then they will special order those colors from AA and drop ship them whereever you want and the free freight over $200 applies.


----------

